# free jax posters (maybe united states only)



## sys15

http://jaxmice.jax.org/literature/posters.html


----------



## Stina

You have to give them an organization...they are intended for labs working with Jax strain mice


----------



## Malene

I was actually about to order one the other day. But "Organization" is a required field, and I do not know what to put there.


----------



## sys15

put whatever you like. if you have a mousery name, use that. i doubt it will impact delivery.


----------



## sys15

Stina said:


> they are intended for labs working with Jax strain mice





> Whether you're a hard-core mouse geneticist or a discriminating mouse fancier, the latest version of the popular JAX® Mice Coat Color poster is guaranteed to please.


http://jaxmice.jax.org/jaxnotes/512/512e.html


----------



## Stina

hmm...I filled out their form....we'll see what happens!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

Oh man! Thank you so much for telling me!!! This rocks! I love posters and I am having a crappy day. I hope I get them! I asked for all but I really want the pups and the color chart. Woohoo! Mind if I cross post this link?

Slightly OT, but has anyone ever ordered from JAX? Is anything worth it? Is that where the hairless of a few years ago came from?


----------



## Stina

I don't know anything about hairless a few years ago....but I organized a hairless order from Simonsen labs last year.


----------



## sys15

tinyhartmouseries said:


> has anyone ever ordered from JAX? Is anything worth it?


they have some color genes not available among hobbyists. i've thought about it, as there are some that would appear very interesting. however, the prices are prohibitive, at least for me.


----------



## Rhasputin

I've ordered cryopreserved mice from them before, for museums. But never ordered anything live! 
Though I did get some hairless from that original shipment.


----------



## Shadowrunner

I always wondered about that. No chance of finding any jellyfish-glow mice for sale there huh? xD
JK

But seriously speaking I wonder if there are varieties worth exploring there.


----------



## sys15

Shadowrunner said:


> But seriously speaking I wonder if there are varieties worth exploring there.


oh there definitely are.


----------



## Rhasputin

You can purchase glow mice, but legally you are only allowed to have neutered males.


----------



## Frizzle

I was scrolling through, and there were some mice described as having kinky fur and "tiger stripes." There are some interesting looking mice, but many of the interesting colors are linked with something undesirable, like lymph nodes 10.0X the size of a normal mouse, or a tendency to have skin lesions. :?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

I think, when I was running through, they had listed a mouse that produces a lot of skin oil when fed a certain food.  Greasy mice!


----------



## besty74

I have filled out the form online, because i am in the uk i can have a poster but not laminated, no fair!!!
I will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## Malene

I just received my posters today  They're bigger than I expected. The "Mice Coat Color" is 61x81 cm and the "Mice Pups Appearance by Age" is 91x45,5 cm


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

Oh you got them! Good! I am still waiting for mine. It's good to know that someone got them!!!


----------



## Shadowrunner

I got mine too. And a calender.
For being free these are some seriously good quality.

I got a catalog too and flipping through it, there are mice for autism research. That one hit home for sure.
So cool <3


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

I ended up getting mine yesterday too! The mail was super late. Wallpapering the mousery today!!!


----------



## Stina

Got mine yesterday 

I didn't get a calandar or catalog though!!! How'd you manage that Shadowrunner???...lol


----------



## Au Naturel

I tried ordering, would love 2 of them in my mousery


----------



## Shadowrunner

xD

I just kept browsing through the free literature on the site, here have some links.

Catalog
http://jaxmice.jax.org/literature/catalog/index.html

Calendar
http://engage.jax.org/calendarRequest

Super cute stuff.
Just found some colony management manuals too but I haven't sent for these so I'm not sure exactly what they are.
http://jaxmice.jax.org/manual/index.html


----------



## Au Naturel

Oh, the calendar looks super cute! I wonder if they still carry that..


----------



## Shadowrunner

They did when I ordered it, and that was only a few weeks ago ^ ^


----------



## madmouse

Ooo! It's been so long I didn't think they were coming. I finally got my set of posters (coat color wheel and baby development chart). They're *really* nice posters for having been free. And as a plus, it was exciting in a silly kind of way to see mail addressed to Ms. Amber Q. Public of Mad Science Mousery  Makes me feel like some sort of professional haha.


----------



## pro-petz

Got my Coat colour guide today, didn`t expect JAX to have any left after this long. Not only available in the US but they will send to the UK.


----------



## andypandy29us

cool Ive just ordered one


----------



## MojoMouse

I ordered and got mine a few months ago - I was so surprised that they sent them to Australia!


----------



## Shadowrunner

They have a new calendar too, I ordered mine a few days ago. Last year's was super cool.


----------



## besty74

i got a couple of posters last year, they are lovely, esp for free!


----------



## onionpencil

did anyone else get multiples of the posters? they sent me 6 or so of each!


----------

